# Have you remodeled your Train Station?



## kiwi34fruit (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm fairly new here but I had a basic question that I couldn't really find in these forums.

How many folks have actually remodeled their Train Station? I realllllly want the Japanese Train Station but I feel like the 100 visitors requirement is a very tall order.

I thought the safest way was to convince a friend to repeatedly visit my town and as a trade off I would visit theirs, but that's still a lot to ask, and none of my friends who have the game are as addicted as I am to do such a thing.

My second idea was to just invite everyone, but I've grown against this idea. Like others, I've gotten griefer visitors that have sped past me, stolen hybrids, and chop down perfect fruit trees before I could even find them. It was especially bad in City Folk when I was trying take care of my crazy-fragile grass. So now I'm really wary of who I invite in my town. 

So if you have renovated your Train Station, how did you do it?


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jul 5, 2013)

I'll probably never get the train station renovations. Like you, I'm too afraid to let a lot of random people come to my town. I think the best way to go about it is to try and find maybe 2 or 3 very trustworthy people who are willing to visit your town every day or maybe even multiple times a day if they're extra awesome! But I'm too shy for that. Lol.


----------



## insaneluzer (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm honestly surprised I haven't gotten the train station renovation yet. I added random people while at an anime convention, I do a lot of trades with people online, and I have a few friends that I play with everyday. Still haven't met the 100 visits requirement... Are we sure it doesn't have to be 100 unique visits, as in from different visitors each time?


----------



## Mint (Jul 5, 2013)

I've remodelled both the one in my Japanese town and my main NA town.
In the Japanese town, it took me a few months to unlock it and I got the last 10 visits from a friend who was kind enough to visit me 10 times in a row.
In my main NA town, it only took about two weeks since I held a fruit/bamboo giveaway.

I might be able to remodel my display town's (NA as well) train station soon too, since I will be holding a turnip selling event in that town next week. ^^


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 5, 2013)

I haven't remodeled yet, and I haven't let anyone in my town yet as I'm still abit juvious of terrible visitors and still trying to get my town in order. If yous want you can add me if you like, and I promise if I ever get to visit your towns I won't ruin or take anything I'm not supposed to  
People should learn to respect other people's towns I'm sure they wouldn't like it if their town got messed up.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 5, 2013)

I was wifi-ing almost every day with my old town but now I resetted my town so I gotta start over. I have a friend who I wifi a lot so I should get the requirement complete sometime in the near future.

I'm going to get the Fairy tale remodel. It's pretty. I was gonna get Japanese but I decided against it since everyone is gonna get that.


----------



## Nooblord (Jul 5, 2013)

I've remodeled it to the modern style.
I could also remodel my town hall but I really like the way it looks now with the green roof.


----------



## C0mput3r (Jul 5, 2013)

I would like to unlock it but to be honest I kind of like the default looking train station more than the other.

I rare with at least 5 people daily so I'm working my way there. I got the badge earlier this week for inviting 50 people to my town. 

I might be interested in changing it oen day if I make a modern or Japanese ephemeral town.


----------



## Nooblord (Jul 5, 2013)

I've remodeled it to the modern style.
I could also remodel my town hall but I really like the way it looks now with the green roof.

View attachment 6121

View attachment 6122

Whoops, not sure how I double-posted.


----------



## kiwi34fruit (Jul 5, 2013)

Dang I wish my friends were willing to visit daily. My most trustworthy friends are the ones I know well outside of the game, and they just don't play Animal Crossing that often.

I'm not concerned at all when people come to my town for a trade, but I get nervous when they stay for a longer period of time because they want to check out my house/tours/map because those are usually the cases where I've lost hybrids/trees because I have no idea where they've run off to.

I was wondering about giving away 2,000 bells each trip, to anyone who visits my town purely to help my visitor count. But I was concerned that wasn't enough for people to come by for such a short trip.


----------



## Chum (Jul 12, 2013)

Does the visits from local wireless play count? Or it should be done via the internet?


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 12, 2013)

I have plans too but I haven't even had 50 people come visit my town with me.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 12, 2013)

I haven't got it yet :/ I'm going with Modern when I do.


----------



## chriss (Jul 12, 2013)

Im really close to unlocking it. Did alot of trades/let people do quests in my town. I think i had like 80 visitors last time I checked


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 12, 2013)

maybe we can find trustworthy people to just come over long enough to say hi and leave over and over again until we get it?  I don't have any friends that play this game and the only people I have had visit were from here just for trades and for them to check out my town.  I was lucky with the ones who have come over that they were respectful.


----------



## pocky (Jul 12, 2013)

I've only gotten 50 visitors so far, but I don't think that I'll be remodeling my train station when I do unlock the project. I remodeled my town hall to the fairy tale theme and hated it so much that I had to revert back to the original, wasted like 1 million bells in the process

the remodeled versions themselves are very nice, but I feel like none of them match the paths that I'm using it... so I don't want to remodel my town hall/train station into something that will clash with the overall look of my town


----------



## Chum (Jul 12, 2013)

Chum said:


> Does the visits from local wireless play count? Or it should be done via the internet?



Anyone?


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 13, 2013)

Chum said:


> Does the visits from local wireless play count? Or it should be done via the internet?



I would imagine any visits from outside visitors would count, whether they be wireless or internet, I could be wrong but I believe they all count!


----------



## niightwind (Jul 13, 2013)

chriss said:


> Im really close to unlocking it. Did alot of trades/let people do quests in my town. I think i had like 80 visitors last time I checked



How do you check? O:


----------



## not-fun (Aug 3, 2013)

sorry if this thread is considered dead, i just didn't see anyone giving answers to some folk here.

you check by sitting on your town tree when it's large enough to sit on the bricks around it.

 there's a scroll of the history of your town, and at the end there will be a stat which says how many visitors you've had. this only works when your gates are shut, otherwise you just sit there quietly.

also, since i didn't see this anywhere online, you get the project by approaching porter after you reach 100 visitors. i thought isabelle or maybe porter would run up to me after i hit 100, but that wasn't the case.


----------



## Divergent (Aug 3, 2013)

Not yet but hopefully soon since I got the 50 people badge a while ago and I always invite traders to my town. So much better and safer to trade in my own because I don't get scammed as I can easily turn the game off if things don't go to plan and can save at any minute.


----------



## Sakura0901 (Aug 3, 2013)

I RRREEAAALLLLYY want to re model my train station but I only have had 21 people visit :')


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 3, 2013)

I really want to get the Fairy Tale renovation (I want to make a Fairy Tale town as soon as I unlock the needed PWPs) but I don't have any friends that I meet regularly or anything. >.<


----------



## jenikinz (Aug 3, 2013)

I remodeled mine...a friend on here and I went back and forth to each others towns 10-20 times each day or two until we both had it, tedious YES but if you want it bad enough and have wifi it works


----------



## RainbowPanda (Apr 20, 2015)

I got mine through ACC- I left a bunch of wrapped gifts around my train station, and invited people to come and get one per visit. They could come back as much as the wanted. I got it in one day  only a few people came along, but they came a bunch of times. One person checked how many visitors I had so far in my dream town as my town tree is not big enough yet... So I then drew a chart and counted down from there. Tiring, but worth it c: ahh the joy of seeing porter suggest the PWP *_*


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 20, 2015)

I haven't yet because my town is new. in my old town, I got so close to remodeling. Now I'm at 20 visitors. xD You can have a friend come to your town over and over. It's fastest. What I did was just do a bunch of trades here on Bell Tree. 


You can check the amount of visitors by sitting on your town's tree.  

Good luck!! I want the zen theme too.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 20, 2015)

i do have 100 visits, but i honestly just cant decide on a model yet. probably gonna go w/zen since its pretty neutral. i wish they had more than 3 options though


----------



## Plum Pudding (Apr 20, 2015)

I got mine and I help others get theirs for free by repeatedly visiting their town.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 20, 2015)

I was able to manage my station to the Japanese style train station through the help of a large network of close friends of mine that I saw daily.  The only Japanese I still need to unlock are the bridge, clock, and hot spring. I hope I get them soon (especially the bridge!). lol


----------



## roseflower (Apr 20, 2015)

I?d be interested in the fairy tale remodel, but I?m really far away from the 100 visitor requirement. Also I?m happy with my default red train station so I`m not too keen on remodeling.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 20, 2015)

I've upgraded mine to the modern one. Getting 100 visitors annoys me


----------



## HoennMaster (Apr 20, 2015)

Why do people keep posting in two year old threads this week.....but no. I haven't upgraded mine. Just restarted with a new town.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 20, 2015)

I have never had problems with people destroying my town around here... just look at wifi ratings! I let people shop at my stores, let them in to get signatures, just to visit, I would post in the train station forum saying hey anyone wanna visit? and like at least 5 each time would want to.... I understand you put a lot of work into your town and don't want it ruined, but it irks me when people never let people in to their towns or have really restricting rules/ hover on me when I visit... like you put in a ton of hard work for a reason, show it off! and everything can be replaced... I've been very open with my town to all people and lemme tell you that the overwhelming compliments have outweighed the one or two hybrids I've lost...


----------



## Piggles (Apr 21, 2015)

Ive changed mine to the Fairy Tale One  

Its so cute and girly


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm in no rush for a remodel if I do unlock the different train station models. There's a reason I was really keen on getting the green train station in my town, so I'm happy the way it is.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Apr 21, 2015)

I held a little giveaway for my town and you'd be surprised how many people didn't want any of my prizes but came anyway just to help out. I've never had anything stolen though.


----------



## MrPumpkinn (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't want to remodel my train station because I actually prefer the original.


----------



## lamomok (Apr 21, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> I have never had problems with people destroying my town around here... just look at wifi ratings! I let people shop at my stores, let them in to get signatures, just to visit, I would post in the train station forum saying hey anyone wanna visit? and like at least 5 each time would want to.... I understand you put a lot of work into your town and don't want it ruined, but it irks me when people never let people in to their towns or have really restricting rules/ hover on me when I visit... like you put in a ton of hard work for a reason, show it off! and everything can be replaced... I've been very open with my town to all people and lemme tell you that the overwhelming compliments have outweighed the one or two hybrids I've lost...



I totally agree with this! But yea, I let everyone with a good Wi-Fi rating (which is pretty much everyone here) into my town. And I'm 20. Visits. Away. From my Zen Train Station.

Good things come to those who wait I guess .


----------



## cosmic-latte (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes, I've redone it to the fairy-tale one.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm nowhere close to remodeling it. ^^; The requirement is high enough and I only had like one person come 7 times.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 21, 2015)

I have always been wary of letting others into my town, however people on this forum are generally trustworthy and if you give them some incentive (I gave pink roses to people who visited my town multiple times) you shouldn't have much trouble getting the upgrade. I just had people literally come to my town and then turn around and leave, and there were a few super friendly individuals who did it tons of times and didn't request anything in return. So overall, I would just make a thread in the "Train Station" forum saying you're x amount away from getting the upgrade, and you'll find people willing to help who aren't going to go wreak havoc in your town. Good luck.  I have the fairy tale station upgrade and I love it.


----------



## Campy (Apr 21, 2015)

I've upgraded mine to the fairytale style.  I had a pretty active shop in the Re-Tail forum last year, plus a brother who has the game and who often came to my town to hang out, so it was fairly easy to get 100 visits.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 21, 2015)

Nope, I'm fine with the default train station's look.


----------



## Orieii (Apr 21, 2015)

I am the same as you lol. I am paranoid of any visitors that come to my town, so I'm shocked I even managed to get the train station upgrade xD I had a train station buddy who visited my town multiple times and then I'd do the same thing in her town, vice-versa. If you need help with the upgrade, I don't mind lending a hand


----------



## Rarr01 (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm nowhere near it, but I'd like either the modern one or to keep it the same.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 21, 2015)

Nope. I'm extremely paranoid when it comes to letting people come to my town.


----------



## Rarr01 (Apr 21, 2015)

There's no real way around it though, so if you want to get the remodel you're going to have to let people visit eventually.  There's plenty of nice people here that won't screw anything up for you, but if you never invite them you'll never figure that out really.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 21, 2015)

Rarr01 said:


> There's no real way around it though, so if you want to get the remodel you're going to have to let people visit eventually.  There's plenty of nice people here that won't screw anything up for you, but if you never invite them you'll never figure that out really.



I know, but it really isn't on the top of my 'needs to happen now' list. I like the regular train station quite a bit personally.


----------



## Rarr01 (Apr 21, 2015)

It's totally fine to keep it that way! I was under the impression that you were complaining that you really wanted it done but didn't want to invite people, which is an impossible quandary to solve.


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 21, 2015)

I have upgraded too!  I actually had 2 towns so when I was going back and forth between them, the number of visitor count just went up naturally, lol.


----------



## Toadette (Apr 21, 2015)

I've been wanting to get the train station upgrade for a while but it hasn't happened in my new town yet :/


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 21, 2015)

Yes, I have! Got 100 visitors after a month or so of trading on here. 

I chose the fairy tale train station. I'm not a huge fan of any of the designs, to be honest - the fairy tale one just matched my town the best (and I disliked it the least).


----------



## Song (Aug 14, 2015)

Ahem, sorry to bring this thread back. I just have a quick question. Is there an in game way to keep track of how many visitors you've had?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 14, 2015)

Song said:


> Ahem, sorry to bring this thread back. I just have a quick question. Is there an in game way to keep track of how many visitors you've had?



Yes, if you have had your town for over 50 days (I think) you can walk up to the tree, sit down on it and a credit thing will play.
At the end of the thing it will tell you how many villigers you have had.


----------



## Song (Aug 14, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Yes, if you have had your town for over 50 days (I think) you can walk up to the tree, sit down on it and a credit thing will play.
> At the end of the thing it will tell you how many villigers you have had.



Thank you!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 16, 2015)

still waiting for a suggestion...


----------



## chainosaur (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm at about 69 visits right now... pretty close but it's not top priority.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 16, 2015)

2xdinosaurs said:


> I'm at about 69 visits right now... pretty close but it's not top priority.



Hehe
I'm properly at 6 visits. Lol


----------



## jiny (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm at 30 visits I think, or around that number :/


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm at 7 visits. Go Mayor Nebraska! You'll get visits by going to others peoples towns!!! -.-


----------



## ieRWaZz (Aug 16, 2015)

I haven't remodelled my trainstation yet. I have 67 visitors now and I just have patience.
I think the standard trainstation looks pretty anyways


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Aug 16, 2015)

snoozit said:


> still waiting for a suggestion...



You don't get them through suggestion in the normal way ie. villagers ping you. You need 100 visitors to your town through wifi before you can talk to Porter and basically activate those options to show up in your pwp list. That's kinda why everyone is listing there number of visits. Also if your town tree is big enough, in case you didn't already know, you can sit on it and at the very end, it'll tell you how many visitors have come to your town. If you're tree isn't that big yet, you can ask someone to visit your train station and talk to Porter until he says this town has been visited by  __ visitors.


----------



## ams (Aug 16, 2015)

I have! I was so happy to remodel because I got my least favourite train station colour when I reset. I love my new station!


----------



## Raviuchiha (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm two people away from having  people visit. Recently these past few days I decided to finally get rid of the extra three hundred hybrids I had. I was too lazy to individually sell them (plus I didn't need the IGB or TBT) so I just lest people come over and take  each for free. I gained at least 30-35 people from doing that in the span of two days. Then yesterday I asked someone of the animal crossing community boards to visit ten times and they did  the other 50 visits were just random day to day visits. Oh and you can always flip the wifi switch if someone does run past you and go crazy since it saves after every person comes I think


----------



## HHoney (Aug 16, 2015)

I've only remodeled the Train Station once in my old town when New Leaf came out.

In my new towns I am close on one; far away on the other.

I debate a lot on Rustic vs. Fairy Tale in my new town. It feels like such a difficult choice...but my flower theme are yellow and orange around the dirt paths...so I'm leaning Rustic. I'm so excited to get the Train Station in this town - the Red station is just not right for this town.


----------



## Song (Aug 16, 2015)

I would be happy to pass through anyone's stations that needs to add to their numbers. It would be great to get a quick visit back if possible.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 16, 2015)

Mine is remodeled, it's the Asian one.


----------



## Celty (Aug 16, 2015)

I had my train station remodeled in my old town, but I just restarted and now I'm back to square one :c


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 16, 2015)

I just did, and remodelled it into the cute Fairytale one


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 16, 2015)

I renovated my train station by just having lots of friends come over whenever when my town was newer so that way if anything happened it wouldn't really matter!~
Another good way it to host some fun parties with friends and have multiple waves of people for short amounts of time so that way you should have about 30 in a day if you have 10 waves~


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm tempted to remodel my train station to the zen exterior. I have it unlocked already. I have the yellow exterior right now and I don't like it. It doesn't really match my town, but I guess it's okay. 

It would be great if you could change the colour of the train station. I would love a green one.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 16, 2015)

I havnt, but could easily :3.
I have another DS so easy yay


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 16, 2015)

I did c: it's the fairy tale style.


----------



## effys (Aug 16, 2015)

I don't have it unlocked but I really want to! I hate opening my gates though because I have around 98 friends and I'm always paranoid that they have bad intentions and want all my hybrids


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 16, 2015)

I haven't unlocked it yet! I only started opening my gates recently, so it'll take a really long time if I do it naturally. Not sure if I'm really compelled to upgrade it otherwise. Lots of work.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 16, 2015)

remodeled back in 2013!!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Aug 16, 2015)

I've had the game since June 15th, 2013 and I have never had the Train Station remodeled and I have never had over 100 visitors in any of my towns before. It's kind of why I try to have a lot of trades I do take place in my town.


----------



## Llust (Aug 16, 2015)

i have, its simple if you have a patient friend to help out or use borrow else's 3ds to do it yourself. i started getting impatient at around 80 visitors so i just paid someone to do the rest of the visits for me


----------



## Marcy (Apr 6, 2018)

My internet won't let me do faraway option and I have nobody around to do local visits
So my dream of upgrading the train station will never happen 

- - - Post Merge - - -

My internet won't let me do faraway option and I have nobody around to do local visits
So my dream of upgrading the train station will never happen


----------



## Audrey Marie (Apr 6, 2018)

I got my renovation by my sister coming repeatedly. I honestly didn't know at first that you could get that, we were just playing the game. So if you have a sibling you could do it with?It depends it you want the renovation like right away or you want it eventually.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 6, 2018)

I'll probably get it eventually since I have people come in about at least every other day.


----------



## honeyblossom (Apr 6, 2018)

Nope and I don't plan to. The station matches my town as is.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes, I remodelled it to the kitschy pink number, same for the town hall. 

I wasn't even trying to do it, I must've just had a lot of visitors.


----------



## Locokoko182 (Apr 7, 2018)

Haven't had enough people yet. I'll eventually get there. I want the fairytale station


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 7, 2018)

Not yet - I'm so far from having 100 visitors.  It'll take a long time since I don't always want to play with other people as I'm so bad at keeping them entertained, but _eventually_.


----------



## Lenndrix (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't have it yet and I haven't been able to figure out where to find my stats yet. I think I'm still a long ways off. Eventually I would like to get the fairytale remodel to match my town hall...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2018)

No, not yet. Don't have enough visitors at all for that, but I'd sure like to do some time.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 7, 2018)

yep, fairy-tale remodel


----------



## John Wick (Apr 7, 2018)

Zen model for me, several months ago. ^_^


----------



## Darby (Apr 7, 2018)

The ability to renovate the Train Station is one of the reasons I bought a second cartridge and console so I'll definitely do it on my first town eventually but I got a green Town Hall in my second town and I absolutely love it so won't on that one because I want them to be cohesive. In my oldest town frozen in time I never bothered to renovate the Town Hall just because I knew I couldn't do the Train Station too. It's either both or neither for me. But can you change them back if you don't like it?


----------



## Lullaby (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't really know if I'll actually remodel the train station or my town hall.
I have both the brown station and town hall, and I think it looks pretty okay with what I have going on in my town. Maybe someday, if so it'll most likely be to the fairytale themed ones


----------



## Lenndrix (Apr 8, 2018)

Darby said:


> The ability to renovate the Train Station is one of the reasons I bought a second cartridge and console so I'll definitely do it on my first town eventually but I got a green Town Hall in my second town and I absolutely love it so won't on that one because I want them to be cohesive. In my oldest town frozen in time I never bothered to renovate the Town Hall just because I knew I couldn't do the Train Station too. It's either both or neither for me. But can you change them back if you don't like it?



I don't have the train station remodel but if its the same as town hall then you can change it back (for a nominal fee of course)


----------



## Cascade (Apr 8, 2018)

yes, people here on TBT helped me :3


----------



## duckykate (Apr 8, 2018)

yeah, i paid people to come visit lol. then i got the only good one, the zen one


----------



## rynlol (Apr 8, 2018)

yep, paid people to come and after hours and hours of doing it, finally I got it.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 8, 2018)

I have Zen in my first town so I wanted something different so I opted for the modern look and it fits my town well. I got the remodel a little early this time. I just let my previous mayor in and out of town or my kid or girlfriend coming over multiple times lol


----------



## Corrie (Apr 8, 2018)

Mine is Zen because I admire the zen look.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 9, 2018)

Yes, I have. It's always been the Zen Train Station.


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 10, 2018)

I've switched back and forth between renovations and it's at the default one at the moment. I think I'm going to get a zen train station.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Apr 10, 2018)

Just for fun, the zen right now, but I like the default but since Town hall is zen, I feel it needs to match.


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 10, 2018)

I only remodeled in one of my older towns the train station so far, because I had a green one and I didn't 
like it so much. I chosed back then the Zen one, because it's the one I like the most from its look. Other
then that, I always had the normal train station.


----------



## supercataleena (Apr 10, 2018)

I DESPERATELY want the fairytale train station. I want glorified locker storage that I do not have to visit my house for. I slowly am just trying to gain visits to my town by selling items/hybrids that I have. If I get desperate enough I will try to pay someone to visit my town multiple times. 

If your friend is in real life, I would make them a cake/fooditem/bribe them. And ask to borrow their DS with all the love in your heart!! Say if you let them borrow their ds they can borrow yours. And not only that, but you help them get the town visiting badge which is also helpful to them!! >:3

I really hope you get your train station soon!! You seem like a very nice person with a kind heart that should have friends who would be willing to do that favor for you.


----------

